# Aston Hall Mental Hospital Jan 2010



## losttom (Mar 10, 2010)

Visited here recently with LittleLaura. 
Its been done a few times before so i wont put the history up.
Very trashed now but still an enjoyable afternoon out

Had a comedy moment by getting stuck in a wall 

Anyway- on with the pics

The Hall







































The secure unit



































Hydrotherapy pool


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice one -love that Main Hall 

The Villas remind me of Turner Village.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## xdxa5onx (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting. 
Makes a changes from the normal peeking paint/mental hospital pictures.


----------



## pricejs (Mar 10, 2010)

The hydro-therapy pool is funky. Looks like a great explore.


----------

